# R.I.P Pipsqueak :-(



## wendymac (Jun 19, 2012)

You were a cute little thing, and I had found you the perfect forever home as soon as you were old enough to leave your foster mom.  Binky free, little one...


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about this loss. You found him a loving home, but he's now at peace.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## wendymac (Jun 19, 2012)

I know. It was Twila's runt, and my mother was going to make him her house rabbit. I just hate this part of rabbit raising.


----------



## MILU (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that!! RIP Pipsqueak, binky free!!


----------



## HEM (Jun 19, 2012)

We are sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss. Perhaps she can pick a different one?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 19, 2012)

Awww so sorry. It's never easy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. This part of the forum is always hard for us. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Only other rabbit folks really understand. Yes, she can pick another one. It's just rough when you have their futures all lined up for them, and then they leave much too soon.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 20, 2012)

wendymac wrote:


> Thanks, everyone. Only other rabbit folks really understand. Yes, she can pick another one. It's just rough when you have their futures all lined up for them, and then they leave much too soon.



That is so true. I"m so sorry to hear about Pipsqueak. When I've lost a bunny, no one else really seems to get it except other bunny slaves. Binky Free lil' one~


----------

